# Bye Bye sweet lil bubby



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

My girl Raisin died sometime this morning between 2am and 7am. Her issues are posted in the Health section under Emergency. After taking her to the vet last night she started to give up, she wouldn't eat or drink anything I tried to give her with the dropper. I'm still awaiting the exotics specialists call so she can tell me what exactly raisin suffered from. Anyway, I'm gonna miss you little girl. She was the best rat I ever had. Barely reached it to 6 mos :'([br][br]
R.I.P lil bubby[br]








[br]







[br]​


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry to hear it didn't go well... :-[


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

What a cute little girl! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

She was gorgeous , sorry she had to leave so soon x


----------

